# Going through the tunnel for the first time :)



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

In her obedience class the trainer is introducing the dogs to some agility equipment. This was Lily's first exposure to the tunnel, and after a moment of hesitation she began to happily run through it.

These classes are so much fun, especially now that the weather is getting warmer and we can be back outside for them. 

Linda


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Lily, you are so brave! Good job!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Lily says "thanks!"


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good job Lily!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So cute wish we had agility classes here.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks! I am curious to see how she will do in the agility as time goes on.
It is fun to have the social component of it for her, if nothing else.

Linda


----------

